# GT Zaskar Rahmengröße



## skoon (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, bitte helft mir.

ich fahre ein 18" Stevens und will mir endlich mein Zaskar kaufen. Jetzt hab ich mir die Rahmengrößen angesehen. Mir wurde gesagt, dass zwischen M und L so ein riesiger Sprung ist.

ich bin 181cm groß und das 18" Stevens ist mir gerade nicht zu klein. Ein 19" wäre besser.

Was soll ich für einen Zaskar Rahmen nehmen? M oder L?

Danke für Erfahrungen.
lg
Chris


----------



## Deleted 30552 (14. Oktober 2011)

ich denke, daß du die oberrohrlänge vergleichen solltest (und nicht die sattelrohrlänge) 

18 Zoll Zaskar 

mitte tretlager - entlang am sattelrohr - mitte oberrohr 46 cm (18 zoll)
mitte tretlager - entlang am sattelrohr - ende sattelrohr 52 cm
mitte sattelrohr - entlang am oberrohr - mitte steuerrohr 47,5 cm

gilt für die alten rahmen, nicht die neuauflage

also schnapp dir ein zollstock und vergleiche die maße mit deinem rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (14. Oktober 2011)

wenn schon M oder L vermute ich mal, dass er ein neueren Rahmen will.
Ich fahre bei 1m84 die Grösse L. Beim Zaskar würde ich aber bei 1m81 schon fast zu M tendieren. wie gesagt von Matze mal die OR Längen vergleichen weil ein Zaskar doch eine recht sportliche Geo hat.


----------



## skoon (14. Oktober 2011)

ich hab heute 2 Avalanche Probefahren können. Sowohl in M also auch in L ging das sehr gut. Fand es auf dem L etwas besser.

Gibts Unterschiede zwischen einem Zaskar und einem Avalanche von der Geo her? Ich tendiere grad richtung L


----------



## Kruko (14. Oktober 2011)

Nimm einen M-Rahmen. Das Zaskar hat gegenüber dem Avalanche das längere Oberrohr. Du sitzt somit von Natur aus gestreckter.


----------



## skoon (20. Oktober 2011)

Wurde das L. Freu mich drauf. Mal sehen obs wirklich passt.


----------

